# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  A është hashashi i dëmshëm për shëndetin?

## Pyes_Lotin

Nuk e di, thone se hashashi ben dem per shendetin por nuk them qe eshte dicka fatale qe shkakton. Personalisht e pi vetem kur jam ndonjeher i merzitur, dhe nuk shof  te jete i pa shmangshem qe nuk e le dote, neise thash ta hapja kete teme per eksperiencat e tua, ose fare thjesht cfare mendoni ?

----------


## Hyllien

Me sa kam degjuar une, te sjell pasoja me qelizat e trurit. Duhet te te vij efekti mbas nja 10 vjetesh kur te filloj te ndihet ky fenomen ne tru dhe ne trup. Nuk di me teper me thene te drejten, por kaq mjafton me te distancuar sado pak... ose pirje sa me te rralla.

----------


## Del Monako

Mu me kane thone qe ne tre veta 2 cope kaput. Po me paten rrejt po te rrej.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Do ti kem parasysh! ...

----------


## StormAngel

Cigare me efekt 2-3 here me te madh.
Nuk ke probleme kur e pish...
Probleme ke kur e len. :shkelje syri: 
Keshilla ime:
Lene sa me heret,se do behet vone.

----------


## krutani79

Edhe Une Mendoj Qe Te Ben Dem Sepse Keshtu Ekam Degjuar Por Doja Te Dija Po Ato Njerez Qe Ne Femijeri Nenat E Tyre Per Ti Vene Ne Gjume I Jepnin Hashash . Megjithese Dote Keshilloja Ta Lije Dhe Do Me Pelqente Te Me Ftoje Te Pinim Nga Nje Cigare Bashke Bye Bye ............

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> Edhe Une Mendoj Qe Te Ben Dem Sepse Keshtu Ekam Degjuar Por Doja Te Dija Po Ato Njerez Qe Ne Femijeri Nenat E Tyre Per Ti Vene Ne Gjume I Jepnin Hashash . Megjithese Dote Keshilloja Ta Lije Dhe Do Me Pelqente Te Me Ftoje Te Pinim Nga Nje Cigare Bashke Bye Bye ............


 :buzeqeshje:  Une duhanin shume ralle e pi ose kur e pi e pi shume, por e le prap. Por jonxhen zakonisht.  :buzeqeshje:  E nezim noi duhan lal po erdhe ketej, pse jo.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> Une: Duhanin, tmerr. Drogen, tmerr. Alkolin, tmerr. Eeeeeh, po edhe Shqipet s'kishin c'te benin tjeter - jep hashash femijes per ta vene ne gjume. Pastaj, pas disa vitesh behet femija gjysmak.


 3 Dite te rrije me mua ti, ndryshim total, ta pije jonxhen sic pi ujin   :buzeqeshje: 
Po mire ne si pas kesaj statistikes tende gjysmak dalim ? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

> Hell yes! What do you expect from a pre-med student?


Eh, what should be expected? 

Cfare eshte hashashi? Marijuana?

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Hashashi per mua eshte kamomil  :ngerdheshje:  (Kurse) Marijuana eshte Jonxhe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Asnjehere nuk e morra ne menyre te prere vesh se cka eshte dallimi mes njeres dhe tjetres.Per mua jane krejt njesoj!

----------


## IllyrianWarlord

une po shkruj vetem per pasojat truprore, pasojat sociale jane tjeter histori 

nuk te bene dem as nuk te bene addicted i vetmi problemi eshte se truri mbas nje periudhe te konsumimit mesohet me nivelin e larte te dopamines, dopamin gjindet ne gjdo trup pa mare parasysh a ke pi canep (fjala shqiptare per marijuan, mos me pytni si shqiptohet se skam lidhje e kame pare vetem ne nje liber), kjo dopamin eshte krysore per rregullimin ndenjave pozitive dmth. mbas nje konzumimi te shpesht ta qin punen deshperimet deri sa truri te mesohet ne nivelin e ulte te dopamines, mbas 2-3 ditesh "moments of clarity", shume te merzitshme, gjithcka eshte ne rregull. 
keto fjalet e siperme vlejn vetem per konzumim te shpesht dmth konzumim per cdo dite pa pauz.

propozimi im gjithcka me mase, kurre mos e teproni

stina  a e pin kafen a po cajin? me siguri e pin, mos harro se edhe ato njesoj si marjiuana jane

----------


## Tony Montana

Pyes Lotin vazhdo me hashashin, nqs do me shumice na be ndonje zile!
Te fala mondit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> Not that I'm saying qe Loti eshte i rrezikshem. lol  Po ai e perdor rralle. Nejse.


lol thashe...!

----------


## tanga

> Cfare eshte hashashi? Marijuana?


Hashashi është extraktii prej rrëshqirës së _Cannabis sativa_, kurse Marihuana janë gjethet e thata të _Cannabis sativa_. Lënda që bën të mvarur është _Tetrahydrocannabinolen_. Ndikimet: eufori, dridhje, ndryshon vetëdijen, halucinacione, e shton afshin për seks dhe  bën të mvarur.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> Pyes Lotin vazhdo me hashashin, nqs do me shumice na be ndonje zile!
> Te fala mondit


T`fala pac noku!

----------


## R2T

Pyes Lotin!

Po pive hashash do te te dalin brire, te thahet bibilja dhe te bien dhembet. Gjithashtu nga hashashi te bllokohet vrima e jashteqitjes dhe nga veprimi kimik i hashashit ne tru te kalben veshet dhe te del bisht. 

Me kot lodhesh te mesosh nga te painformuarit. Mbush mendjen tende kot me brockulla pa vlere. Te siguroj se te gjithe keta brockullisesit nuk e kane vene ndonjehere ne goje barishten. Si mer tutkuna te beka te mvarur hashashi? Le ata me bishtperpjetet qe me plot bindje flasin per shkaterimin e qelizave ne tru (kokaina e ka ate efekt, jo hashashi). 

Popull sqetull-lesh, para se t'ja fusni kot merni mundimin te informoheni e provoni per cka flisni. 
 I nderuar, hashashin e pi gjysma e botes. Kush per qef, kush per stres e kush per ilac. Nuk ka ilac ne kete bote, i nderuar lotus, qe mos te te japi efekte dytesore. Cdo ilac qe mer, qofte me recete qofte jo, ka deri diku efekt negativ (pervec atij pozitiv) ne trup. hashashin mund ta konsiderosh nga ilacet me me pak efekte negative. Efektet negative i ke te postuara ku te duash ne internet. Personalisht une ta bej te qarte se as i mvarur nuk do mbetesh, as qelizat e trurit nuk do te vdesin dhe as brire nuk do te te dalin. Biles, shume here me pak te keqija te vine nga hashashi sesa nga alkoli apo duhani. 

Mos e rruj pallen, dhe bej ate cka te don zemra, n'dac dridhe, n'dac jo, te jesh i sigurt se i njejti person do mbetesh.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> Pyes Lotin!
> 
> Po pive hashash do te te dalin brire, te thahet bibilja dhe te bien dhembet. Gjithashtu nga hashashi te bllokohet vrima e jashteqitjes dhe nga veprimi kimik i hashashit ne tru te kalben veshet dhe te del bisht. 
> 
> Me kot lodhesh te mesosh nga te painformuarit. Mbush mendjen tende kot me brockulla pa vlere. Te siguroj se te gjithe keta brockullisesit nuk e kane vene ndonjehere ne goje barishten. Si mer tutkuna te beka te mvarur hashashi? Le ata me bishtperpjetet qe me plot bindje flasin per shkaterimin e qelizave ne tru (kokaina e ka ate efekt, jo hashashi). 
> 
> Popull sqetull-lesh, para se t'ja fusni kot merni mundimin te informoheni e provoni per cka flisni. 
>  I nderuar, hashashin e pi gjysma e botes. Kush per qef, kush per stres e kush per ilac. Nuk ka ilac ne kete bote, i nderuar lotus, qe mos te te japi efekte dytesore. Cdo ilac qe mer, qofte me recete qofte jo, ka deri diku efekt negativ (pervec atij pozitiv) ne trup. hashashin mund ta konsiderosh nga ilacet me me pak efekte negative. Efektet negative i ke te postuara ku te duash ne internet. Personalisht une ta bej te qarte se as i mvarur nuk do mbetesh, as qelizat e trurit nuk do te vdesin dhe as brire nuk do te te dalin. Biles, shume here me pak te keqija te vine nga hashashi sesa nga alkoli apo duhani. 
> 
> Mos e rruj pallen, dhe bej ate cka te don zemra, n'dac dridhe, n'dac jo, te jesh i sigurt se i njejti person do mbetesh.


Ardito!  :buzeqeshje: 

Ahhh foli popullit foli, po s`degjojne...!

----------


## IllyrianWarlord

pyte ameriken dhe industrialet e pamukit.... krejt per pare o be kjo gje

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> E po edhe une si pjese e popullit s'degjoj.  
> 
> R2T: Perseris pyetjen se flas brockulla une, pse nuk eshte legal hashashi? Nuhaten njerezit 5 km larg se vjen tjetri era shellire. Duken syte flake sikur ja ke veshur me grushta. Ane pozitive qenka kjo? E po ta bente edhe ilaci kete, do ta besoja ate per side effects. Per ilacet thojne, MBASE sjell side effects. Per drogen, eshte guaranteed. E pe ndryshimin? Thuaje, qe e pi dhe ti dhe ke deshire ta pijne te gjithe meqe te pelqen shume. Te gjithe pijne edhe droge te tjera e ca pastaj? Te ndjekim turmen? 
> 
> Nejse, pini njerez. More, Bon Appetit.


Se kuptoj pse une vikam era shellire  :buzeqeshje:

----------

